# Japanese Lantern Style Light Source?



## Shelly1204 (Jan 23, 2010)

I've seen this "Japanese lantern style" lighting phrase thrown around, and I'm not sure if it just generally refers to omni directional overhead light, or if it's a specific type. Does anyone have any photo examples? I've searched the internet, old posts and flickr, but couldn't really find anything. Thanks.


----------



## Shelly1204 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hmm,... this is apparently either a really stupid question, or I'm phrasing it in a way that no one has any idea what I'm talking about. 

I'll keep pondering which until someone responds......


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 24, 2010)

I have no idea what you're talking about, but it sounds cool.  Post some examples once you find them.

If I had to guess, it sounds like soft, dim light.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 10, 2011)

Here you go.

Westcott Halo Round Softbox - 45"

These have been around for a long,long time.


----------

